# alligator gar??



## foreverfishing (Nov 30, 2012)

I live in Milton. where's the closest place I could go and catch one? I've heard yellow river has them. if so where along yellow river? no I don't have any intentions on keeping it. I just think I would be cool to catch one and then watching it swim off. would a large circle hook, 10ft of wire, and a nice chunk of mullet be the way to go? I shark so I got reels big enough to handle even a monster gar( not saying that's what I'm going to catch) just don't know where to start. thanks!!


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

foreverfishing said:


> I live in Milton. where's the closest place I could go and catch one? I've heard yellow river has them. if so where along yellow river? no I don't have any intentions on keeping it. I just think I would be cool to catch one and then watching it swim off. would a large circle hook, 10ft of wire, and a nice chunk of mullet be the way to go? I shark so I got reels big enough to handle even a monster gar( not saying that's what I'm going to catch) just don't know where to start. thanks!!


No gator gars in Yellow that I know of, if so they are of low numbers. Your best bet would be Escambia River, however if you want some giants head over to the Alabama River and Tensaw.

Never use a circle hook for gars, and you dont need large hooks. Just strong hooks, J-style or trebles gets the most hook ups.

2 feet of # 9 wire will be plenty sufficient, with meat.


----------



## foreverfishing (Nov 30, 2012)

CatHunter said:


> No gator gars in Yellow that I know of, if so they are of low numbers. Your best bet would be Escambia River, however if you want some giants head over to the Alabama River and Tensaw.
> 
> Never use a circle hook for gars, and you dont need large hooks. Just strong hooks, J-style or trebles gets the most hook ups.
> 
> 2 feet of # 9 wire will be plenty sufficient, with meat.


ok ive lived here for 8 years and I have no idea what you mean by Tensaw? not sure where Alabama river is either but im sure google could solve that. is Alabama river in florida though?

should I float, freeline, or sink the bait?


----------



## southern yakker (Jun 25, 2012)

I've caught them in bayou chico and at Bob sikes but not near Milton. I've caught them on circle hooks and menhaden prices but its just dumb luck bottom fishing for them. You can sight cast them on the top of the water sometimes. I wouldn't say you would have to have big gear the ones I have caught barely fought. My brother caught an eight foot long one on 12 pound test Walmart pole with only 150 yards of line. The gar ate a speck he caught. Got it to the boat bit had to break it off.


----------



## foreverfishing (Nov 30, 2012)

southern yakker said:


> I've caught them in bayou chico and at Bob sikes but not near Milton. I've caught them on circle hooks and menhaden prices but its just dumb luck bottom fishing for them. You can sight cast them on the top of the water sometimes. I wouldn't say you would have to have big gear the ones I have caught barely fought. My brother caught an eight foot long one on 12 pound test Walmart pole with only 150 yards of line. The gar ate a speck he caught. Got it to the boat bit had to break it off.


 
oh ok. ive heard about people catching them off sikes but just wondering if there was a spot where anybody caught them consistently. I guess I wont be breaking out the 6/0 then. haha. never heard anything about how hard they fight i just figure seeing how they could get big they would fight hard. thanks.


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Try around the mouth of the river or in some of the sloughs up river with slow current. Use a short leader with no or little weight , 4x trebles. I use mullet for bait. I cut the mullet into 3 pieces of bait. Anchor up throw out a couple of lines and wait. I generally give each spot about an hour before I move on to the next spot. Good luck


----------



## foreverfishing (Nov 30, 2012)

GROUPERKING said:


> Try around the mouth of the river or in some of the sloughs up river with slow current. Use a short leader with no or little weight , 4x trebles. I use mullet for bait. I cut the mullet into 3 pieces of bait. Anchor up throw out a couple of lines and wait. I generally give each spot about an hour before I move on to the next spot. Good luck


 
alright thanks for the info. im restricted to land unless I want to get the yak involved


----------



## MikeH (Jul 14, 2009)

Take a bow and arrow


----------



## southern yakker (Jun 25, 2012)

MikeH said:


> Take a bow and arrow


He wants to release it..


----------



## foreverfishing (Nov 30, 2012)

and aren't they protected in florida?


----------



## Randy M (Jul 8, 2012)

Yes they are ......in Florida.


----------



## wallace1 (Dec 8, 2010)

had one hit a topwater frog in escambia. didnt really fight much.


----------



## eastbayking (Feb 2, 2013)

You could get one in Blackwater Bay or anywhere in Eastbay. I've seen a few this year in the area.


----------



## reelthrill (Oct 3, 2007)

I know they catch longnose gar around the bay bridges, but I have never heard of an alligator gar caught at bob sykes or the bay bridge. We do have alligator gar, but they are usually way up the rivers and you rarely see them.


----------



## Ragon210 (Jul 11, 2013)

+ 1 for a strong J hook! works best when I have caught several longnose.... so I would imagine it would be the same for the big boys!


----------

